# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  I'm ordering a pizza oven

## Danke

With Amazon Prime, it should be here in a couple of days.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> With Amazon Prime, it should be here in a couple of days.


Cool.

----------


## Suzanimal

LOL! How long do you think it will take to plug it in?

----------


## Suzanimal

I hope you keep this thread updated and post photos of the step by step process. Did you take a photo when you ordered it?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Where's the photos?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Pics or GTFO!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Pretty sure it's just a microwave.

----------


## CaseyJones

you could build one.. only takes two weeks
How To Build A Kick-Ass Wood-Fired Pizza Oven in Less than 2 Weeks

https://www.amazon.com/Build-Kick-As.../dp/B0084XL0W2

----------


## phill4paul

I have a friend that builds them. Will even put one on a trailer if you want to pimp at festivals. Let me know.

----------


## oyarde

> With Amazon Prime, it should be here in a couple of days.


I have one on the kitchen counter , I use it for other stuff too.

----------


## oyarde

I wonder what else Danke has been ordering off of Amazon Prime ....... ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pretty sure it's just a microwave.


Someone sounds a little jealous.




> I wonder what else Danke has been ordering off of Amazon Prime ....... ?


A new girlfriend to enjoy pizza with....she looks nice.

----------


## oyarde

> With Amazon Prime, it should be here in a couple of days.


What have you made ? Was it any good ?

----------


## Danke

> What have you made ? Was it any good ?


Just opened the box.

----------


## oyarde

> Just opened the box.


Mine is about the same but big enough for two.

----------


## oyarde

I was planning on porkchops for dinner , but I might need a pizza now .....

----------


## oyarde

I went with the spicy chicken pizza. I ate half of it by myself.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I went with the spicy chicken pizza. I ate half of it by myself.


Mmmmmmm.

And Danke, that is not a real picture from _your_ pizza oven.  It does not count.

----------


## CPUd

I heard these work well with taco trucks.

----------


## The One

I'm ordering a pizza...meat lovers to be exact.  I estimate it will take 20 minutes to eat it.

----------


## Petar

Hoarders gonna hoard.

----------


## oyarde

> Hoarders gonna hoard.


Is Danke hoarding ? Notice he did not invite us , exactly the type of behavior exhibited by a hoarder .....

----------


## Petar

> Is Danke hoarding ? Notice he did not invite us , exactly the type of behavior exhibited by a hoarder .....


Yeah, and while you are preparing for the end-times, Danke is storing unopened, as-seen-on-tv crap in his hanger.

Talk about the chief of a very weak tribe.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, and while you are preparing for the end-times, Danke is storing unopened as-seen-on-tv crap in his hanger.
> 
> Talk about the chief of a very weak tribe.


I must spread some reputation around.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, and while you are preparing for the end-times, Danke is storing unopened, as-seen-on-tv crap in his hanger.
> 
> Talk about the chief of a very weak tribe.


It brings gladness to my heart to know my spawn will outlast the weak , as seen on tv crap Clan.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Just opened the box.


Congratulations. That's not a pizza oven. It's a fire hazard.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Congratulations. That's not a pizza oven. It's a fire hazard.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I heard these work well with taco trucks.


You can't cook a taco truck in a pizza oven.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Yeah, and while you are preparing for the end-times, Danke is storing unopened, as-seen-on-tv crap in his hanger.
> 
> Talk about the chief of a very weak tribe.

----------


## oyarde

I am going with pot roast tonight .

----------


## Kotin

let us know what you think of it.. when I move for school, I will think of getting one as well..

----------


## Suzanimal

It's been a week, I wonder if it's set up yet.

----------


## oyarde

> It's been a week, I wonder if it's set up yet.


Still in the box , my guess .

----------


## Danke

> Still in the box , my guess .


Returned it. It came in some commie 220 V hook up.

----------


## Schifference

Maybe you should consider building your own outdoor wood fired pizza oven. I know we have a board member with experience.

----------


## oyarde

> Returned it. It came in some commie 220 V hook up.


If you are serious , that $#@! is funny. I remember when I lived in West Germany I had a crapload of these big , heavy metal box transformer things to plug everything in , coffee pot , toaster , fridge , stereo etc

----------


## Danke

> Maybe you should consider building your own outdoor wood fired pizza oven. I know we have a board member with experience.


Wood fired?!  That would cause more global warming, and raise the ocean level and flood the low-lying countries like the Netherlands.

----------


## oyarde

Tonight , went with fried chicken since Danke could not make me pizza .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Returned it. It came in some commie 220 V hook up.


Did you order another one? Is anyone on this forum going to get a pizza oven anytime soon?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you order another one? Is anyone on this forum going to get a pizza oven anytime soon?


I went by Wendys and got an order of fries , that and a pot of coffee was breakfast and lunch since I was sure Danke was going to have pizza for us .....

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I went by Wendys and got an order of fries , that and a pot of coffee was breakfast and lunch since I was sure Danke was going to have pizza for us .....


That isn't breakfast, that's a cry for help.

----------


## Danke

> Did you order another one? Is anyone on this forum going to get a pizza oven anytime soon?


I was contemplating building one.

----------


## oyarde

> That isn't breakfast, that's a cry for help.


LOL , Yeah , I have been too busy past three days or so , got a big tree cut up yesterday though and I ate all the leftovers then .Looks like I will be making dinner tonight , Mrs is out of town.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I went by Wendys and got an order of fries , that and a pot of coffee was breakfast and lunch since I was sure Danke was going to have pizza for us .....





> That isn't breakfast, that's a cry for help.


Not if he got a delicious little Frosty to go with it.

----------


## oyarde

> I was contemplating building one.


Not me , looks like work , I can just borrow yours when you get done .

----------


## oyarde

> Not if he got a delicious little Frosty to go with it.


That was why I went . I would have got a sandwich , but then I might have been too full for my Frosty before it melted.

----------


## Danke

> Not me , looks like work , I can just borrow yours when you get done .


I'm going out with my pickup truck and get some brown people to build it for me.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm going out with my pickup truck and get some brown people to build it for me.


I had no idea you had them up there , they hang out at the Home Depot ?

----------


## Danke

> I had no idea you had them up there , they hang out at the Home Depot ?


They are every where.   You can see a lot of women with full burkas around here too.

----------


## oyarde

> They are every where.   You can see a lot of women with full burkas around here too.


Yeah , I knew about the Somalis and the Burka people.

----------


## Danke

> Yeah , I knew about the Somalis and the Burka people.


The Wetbacks got here first.  I think they built those damn Injun casinos.

----------


## oyarde

> The Wetbacks got here first.  I think they built those damn Injun casinos.


Excellent , I have never been in one though.

----------


## Suzanimal

I think I'm going to order a pizza.

----------


## oyarde

Do they let the Injuns drink in Injun Casinos ? Or are they dry ?

----------


## oyarde

> I think I'm going to order a pizza.


I have a couple steaks laid out , or I would have gotten a pizza on the way home .

----------


## Danke

> Do they let the Injuns drink in Injun Casinos ? Or are they dry ?


As far as I can tell, that is all the do on the reservations.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think I'm going to order a pizza.


I may start a thread with pics.

----------


## oyarde

> I may start a thread with pics.


This would be a good place for them.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This would be a good place for them.


I could go for a large pepperoni.

----------


## oyarde

> I could go for a large pepperoni.


Sounds good , if Danke could get anything right we would have already had one .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sounds good , if Danke could get anything right we would have already had one .


I may spring for a 12" Italian.

----------


## Suzanimal

I wonder if Danke can hook me up with a large pepperoni and a 12" Italian. I bet I could handle both.

----------


## oyarde

> I wonder if Danke can hook me up with a large pepperoni and a 12" Italian. I bet I could handle both.


He has it , he is so rich he does not even do laundry .

----------


## oyarde

I just made a sausage patty out of some fresh ground sausage from the butcher to hold me over while I put up the livestock and have a beer before I cook the two steaks I laid out .

----------


## Suzanimal

> He has it , he is so rich he does not even do laundry .


Danke's so rich he doesn't even wash his own underpants? He could definitely support me when Mr Animal gives me that divorce.

----------


## Danke

> Danke's so rich he doesn't even wash his own underpants? He could definitely support me when Mr Animal gives me that divorce.


I don't own a stallion.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't own a stallion.


That's okay, I'm not a size queen.

----------


## oyarde

Steaks are on here , then ice cream . All because of Danke .

----------


## Suzanimal

Thinking about ordering a pizza tonight...

----------


## oyarde

I am making smoked sausage , hash browns with onion and red bell pepper for now , I laid out a couple more steaks in case Danke does not show up with pizza & beer .

----------


## Suzanimal

I still haven't ordered a pizza. Maybe I will have it tonight but I need to talk to Mr Animal first. He's usually tired and grumpy on Sundays so I usually go out of my way to let him eat what he wants.

----------


## Danke

I am torn. I want to order a deluxe pizza oven. But it looks like it might come from the slave labor of Chinese workers. Should I try to build my own?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I am torn. I want to order a deluxe pizza oven. But it looks like it might come from the slave labor of Chinese workers. Should I try to build my own?


Build a rocket stove:
https://m.youtube.com/results?q=rocket%20stove&sm=3

----------


## oyarde

> I am torn. I want to order a deluxe pizza oven. But it looks like it might come from the slave labor of Chinese workers. Should I try to build my own?


I try to avoid buying  Chinese but it is getting very difficult. You could just go to your local Chinese food place like I do instead and buy american made food . I suggest the chicken wings , shrimp spring rolls . Avoid the american beer though and get yourself a Tsing Tao , you deserve it. It is much better.

----------


## Suzanimal

I bought a Groupon for a pizza place the male Animals have been wanting to try.

----------


## Suzanimal

We're definitely having pizza Monday night. It was either Mighty Taco or Bocci Club and the boys voted for Bocci. We're staying at a hotel with an indoor pool so we invited my husband's family over to swim, eat pizza, and drink beer. I imagine he'll want the Old Vienna because that's what he likes to drink when we go up there. I call it Old Canadian because that's what it tastes like to me - an old Canadian.

----------


## Suzanimal

Remember these?



I wanted one so bad but my mom hated the Easy Bake Oven. She cut the cord on it and stuck it in my playhouse after just a few cakes. She said they were nasty.

----------


## oyarde

> We're definitely having pizza Monday night. It was either Mighty Taco or Bocci Club and the boys voted for Bocci. We're staying at a hotel with an indoor pool so we invited my husband's family over to swim, eat pizza, and drink beer. I imagine he'll want the Old Vienna because that's what he likes to drink when we go up there. I call it Old Canadian because that's what it tastes like to me - an old Canadian.


Thinking of Buffalo I get visions of corner bars with Genesee and Schmidt's on draft . I would probably get a Molsen Golden . The Flying Buffalo Brewing Co has a Lager ,  the Rusty Chain ( Vienna style beir ), Aviator Red ( Irish style red) . In 1975 for .89 - 1.19 you could get a cold six pack of Old German or Wiedemann .LOL

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thinking of Buffalo I get visions of corner bars with Genesee and Schmidt's on draft . I would probably get a Molsen Golden . The Flying Buffalo Brewing Co has a Lager ,  the Rusty Chain ( Vienna style beir ), Aviator Red ( Irish style red) . In 1975 for .89 - 1.19 you could get a cold six pack of Old German or Wiedemann .LOL


Most people seem to drink Molsen or Genesee. We're suppose to go to Big Ditch Brewing when we're there. Mr Animal says the Erie canal is colloquially referred to as the big ditch.

http://www.bigditchbrewing.com/home

----------


## oyarde

> Most people seem to drink Molsen or Genesee. We're suppose to go to Big Ditch Brewing when we're there. Mr Animal says the Erie canal is colloquially referred to as the big ditch.
> 
> http://www.bigditchbrewing.com/home


Yeah , and there is one other too ( Buffalo Brewing Co  ) , they make an Oktoberfest beer .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah , and there is one other too ( Buffalo Brewing Co  ) , they make an Oktoberfest beer .


Yeah, we have a Buffalo brewing tap handle. Mr Animal had it on his keg fridge for awhile.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm going to ask for Select 55 everywhere I go and tell my Bills joke. Mr Animal will never make me go again.

Bills joke...

What does Bills stand for?

Boy I love losing superbowls

----------


## oyarde

There used to be an Indian smoke shop in town if I recall . The Cattaraugus Reservation in Eerie Co used to ( might still ) have a couple thousand Seneca living there . Former University of Buffalo Football Coach Beemus Pierce is a Seneca from that Res , he played  right Guard , Kicker and kick returner @ Syracuse ( Pro team ) for 2 years after coaching @ Buffalo , then he coached Baseball @ Wisconsin. Probably the best offensive linemen ever to play in that entire time period ( decades or more ) . He went 29 - 14 - 2 as a coach . At Carlisle College he returned three kickoff returns for touchdowns against Illinois in one game . He coached @ Buffalo just two years after completing college. If I owned a brewery in Buffalo I would name a beer after him. Greatest football player from that area.

----------


## oyarde

Still waiting on Danke

----------


## Suzanimal

I will be eating pizza tomorrow night.

----------


## oyarde

> I will be eating pizza tomorrow night.


Sounds good. Send Danke pics so he knows what he is to bring me .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sounds good. Send Danke pics so he knows what he is to bring me .


I will and I will post it if our hotel has good internet. They better for what we're paying in $#@!ing Buffalo. Good greif, I've paid less in nice places at better hotels but at least we got an indoor pool and a breakfast. They better have something good on the breakfast, too.

----------


## oyarde

> I will and I will post it if our hotel has good internet. They better for what we're paying in $#@!ing Buffalo. Good greif, I've paid less in nice places at better hotels but at least we got an indoor pool and a breakfast. They better have something good on the breakfast, too.


I always make sure there is a dining room , bar  ( in case I want to use them )and breakfast has real food .

----------


## Suzanimal

I've eaten pizza every $#@!ing day since Monday and Mr Animal brought three home. *belch*

----------


## oyarde

I see Ball State beat Buffalo Saturday . Maybe Buffalo needs a change up , could go to Buffalo Braves instead of Bulls , give it a try .....

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I am torn. I want to order a deluxe pizza oven. But it looks like it might come from the slave labor of Chinese workers. *Should I try to build my own?*


I'M CALLING YOUR BLUFF.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted one so bad but my mom hated the Easy Bake Oven. She cut the cord on it and stuck it in my playhouse after just a few cakes. She said they were nasty.


Wouldn't that be the fault of the ingredients? Mom probably had a non compete clause.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I am torn. I want to order a deluxe pizza oven. But it looks like it might come from the slave labor of Chinese workers.


Here is an option that's Made in America:

http://newamericanovens.com/

Here's another:

http://www.kettlepizza.com/

----------


## oyarde

> Here is an option that's Made in America:
> 
> http://newamericanovens.com/
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> http://www.kettlepizza.com/


Great job !

----------


## CaseyJones

> I'M CALLING YOUR BLUFF.


as many issues as I may have with him
I am sure Danke could build a pizza oven in less than a month
and I give him that long cause he actually has a full time job

----------


## oyarde

> I'M CALLING YOUR BLUFF.


Casey said Danke can whip one out in three weeks or so . I think not unless he hires somebody .....

----------


## Danke

> Casey said Danke can whip one out in three weeks or so . I think not unless he hires somebody .....


Hires someone  to kick those Injun squatters  off of the land I'm thinking of building it on.

----------


## oyarde

> Hires someone  to kick those Injun squatters  off of the land I'm thinking of building it on.


They may be impressed with the pizza oven and think you have power.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> They may be impressed with the pizza oven and think you have power.


Handy for smoke signals anyway.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> as many issues as I may have with him
> I am sure Danke could build a pizza oven in less than a month
> and I give him that long cause he actually has a full time job


If a tree falls in a forest, does it make a sound ?

----------


## oyarde

> Hires someone  to kick those Injun squatters  off of the land I'm thinking of building it on.


A man like Beemus Pierce could probably build two pizza ovens in a day.

----------


## oyarde

In order to support Danke while he is kidnapped in Shanghai we are having gang banger style pizza tonight ( Chicago ) .

----------


## tod evans

> In order to support Danke while he is kidnapped in Shanghai we are having gang banger style pizza tonight ( Chicago ) .


How do ya' chew 9mm?

----------


## Suzanimal

> In order to support Danke while he is kidnapped in Shanghai we are having gang banger style pizza tonight ( Chicago ) .





> How do ya' chew 9mm?


That's not the kind of gang bang that immediately came to my mind.

----------


## tod evans

> That's not the kind of gang bang that immediately came to my mind.


Oyster pizza?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oyster pizza?


LOL! Well, if ya find a short-n-curly in my pizza, ya know it's suppose to be there.

----------


## tod evans

> LOL! Well, if ya find a short-n-curly in my pizza, ya know it's suppose to be there.


What're these chunks in the sauce?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> In order to support Danke while he is kidnapped in Shanghai we are having gang banger style pizza tonight ( Chicago ) .


Thank you.  We need to Raise Awareness.

----------


## oyarde

I have a pot roast laid out for dinner , but did have pizza for lunch yesterday....

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm swearing off pizza until Luc's pizza oven is finished.

----------


## oyarde

I made a pizza the other day . I grilled Italian Bratwurst and sliced them up on the pizza with onion , bell pepper, pepperoni  and toasted mushrooms . My crust sucked though so I ate everything off the top and feed the crust to the chickens .

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I made a pizza the other day . I grilled Italian Bratwurst and sliced them up on the pizza with onion , bell pepper, pepperoni  and toasted mushrooms . My crust sucked though so I ate everything off the top and feed the crust to the chickens .


*Artisan Bread in 5 minutes a Day*

----------


## Dundelionn

> as many issues as I may have with him
> I am sure Danke could build a pizza oven in less than a month
> and I give him that long cause he actually has a full time job


Why not just get one of these? I have a similar one but an older model https://www.amazon.com/Ooni-Portable.../dp/B06VW7YLDL. I have a small backyard and don't have any other options like building one. It's totally okay to make 12" or 13" pizza with it..

----------


## oyarde

> Why not just get one of these? I have a similar one but an older model https://www.amazon.com/Ooni-Portable.../dp/B06VW7YLDL. I have a small backyard and don't have any other options like building one. It's totally okay to make 12" or 13" pizza with it.


Casey is in prison in Texas . I don't think they are allowed pizza.

----------


## Danke

> Casey is in prison in Texas . I don't think they are allowed pizza.


He is?  What for?  Joking?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Casey is in prison in Texas . I don't think they are allowed pizza.


Seriously?

----------


## oyarde

> He is?  What for?  Joking?


Arrested in Garland for having no sense of humor .

----------


## nisargshah

> Congratulations. That's not a pizza oven. It's a fire hazard.


Hahahaha

----------

